# Plow Looking for Contracts in Southwest Suburbs of Chicago



## ASnowAngelsPlow (Dec 2, 2010)

A Snow Angels Plowing, Inc. is looking for contracts in the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Need help keeping up with the demand sign us on. We have the truck, we have the plow, and we have the salt all we need are the contracts.
Contact us at [email protected]


----------

